# Is there a way to add a countdown timer to forum post/signatures?



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to add a countdown timer to a thread without having to link to it.  If you can add BBCode (admins), maybe you can you this guide: http://www.forummate.com/forums/phpbb3-manuals-guides/444411-bbcode-countdown-timer-bbcode.html


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you tried using that BBC code for it?
And if not, try using a image that updates from a site in a countdown.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Have you tried using that BBC code for it?
> And if not, try using a image that updates from a site in a countdown.



Can't find one.  And BBCode didn't work.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried using that BBC code for it?
> ...



http://countdownimages.org/ should work, I would think.

Edit - Well, I can't get that one to work...

Edit 2 -


 






 

Tickerfactory.com might work, but it doesn't seem to have as many options.  Play around with them and see what you can do!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



Doesn't work.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2012)

We're not supposed to use dynamics images anymore, and there's no way to import client-side scripting into a post, so you'll have to just post a link to a countdown.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Rydian said:


> We're not supposed to use dynamics images anymore, and there's no way to import client-side scripting into a post, so you'll have to just post a link to a countdown.



That sucks, but oh well.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2012)

Something like this ??






Found it by searching for 'countdown clock for signatures' in Google.

Only seems to update each time you refresh though.....
(Click to go to the appropriate website & select the 'non-member' option along the top)


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2012)

Updating without refreshing would involve either a streaming GIF (which, while technically possible, is very rarely used for a variety of reasons which mostly involve bandwidth for both ends), or client-side code.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> Something like this ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! Although being non-live is a minor inconvenience.


----------

